# Water Sprite Issue?



## Earthsiege (Apr 20, 2010)

Good evening everyone! Long time lurker, first time posting.

I have a 100g tank that isn't quite fully cycled yet and I'm a little concerned about my water sprite.

It has what looks to be long strands hanging from it that has many little bristles on the strands. I was wondering if this is normal, or what it could be. Picture is here, with the strands circled in red. http://i481.photobucket.com/albums/rr180/EarthsiegeTA/2010-04-24111858.jpg

Also, I was wondering if anyone knows how water sprite propagates. I'd like to take some clippings for other tanks, but I'm not sure if that's now this plant works.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Kinda hard to tell from the picture, but I'm pretty sure those are just their roots 
Ours usually just starts growing outwards from a piece in the middle, until it's this big mass that keeps spreading. 
I don't know about clippings, but if you were to take the mass of watersprite that you have and kinda shake it vigorously in the water, smaller growths would separate and you could move those to another tank. That's how we put them in our betta tank.


----------



## Earthsiege (Apr 20, 2010)

Those are roots?! Lol, that's what my girlfriend had suggested, but I had a hard time believing it. In theory, I wonder if I could cut the plant just below those and grow a new one.

Thanks though! I'll have to try shaking it when I head back over.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Yeah, we have it growing in our planted tank, and because we keep the water level somewhat shallow, the roots are almost hitting the substrate in some places. 
Looks like yours is healthy and should yield some good mini-plants


----------



## Gourami Freak (Mar 6, 2010)

im allmost positive there roots, mine grew them to.
also here is a good link to a site that tells you how to clip and replant them, http://www.fishkeepingbanter.com/showthread.php?t=15594


----------



## Earthsiege (Apr 20, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks for the link.


----------

